# Sensor de proximidad para proyecto



## Betosnake (May 7, 2009)

estoy realizando un  proyecto escolar   el cual consiste en un robot  movil que siga la luz y  esquive obstaculos ya tengo  casi todo listo  solo que no se cuales sensores comprar  quisiera saber  si alguien me podria recomendar que sensores comrpar para la proximidad y para que siga la luz   que tengan un    umbral  aceptable .

muchas gracias


----------



## DMag00 (May 12, 2009)

Porque no hechas un vistazo a

Fotoresistencias , LDR

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/fotoresistencias-dudas-7400/
http://www.endrich.com/es/site.php/303

Fototransistores

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fototransistor

Fotodiodo
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fotodiodo


----------



## karl (May 15, 2009)

un robot que esquive obstaculos va a necesitar identificarlos como obstaculos y no como reflejos de algo, para ello se utilizan los sensores infrarrojos modulados (los que vienen en las televisiones para el control remoto por ejemplo), se coloca uno de esos y dos LED infrarojos modulados a 38 khz (o lo que pida el sensor), los LED se prenden alternadamente, y de esa forma al medir la señal del sensor (se conecta a tierra cuando recibe), se puede saber si el obstaculo esta a la izquierda, derecha o adelante.
el driver que necesitas es algo que haga que los led flasheen a 38 khz y ad+ se prendan alternadamente (como las luces de las patrullas)

las fotoresistencias no son algo que usaria para respuestas rapidas, ya que necesitan un tiempo de recuperación elevado, y los fotodiodos tienen una respuesta muy baja (necesitas un amplificador para acondicionar la respuesta), por lo que la opcion mas viable para los buscadores de luz serian fototransistores.


----------

